# That elusive 300"



## ericlr (Jun 22, 2004)

Would 300" (100yds.) be considered the first benchmark in distance casting? I live in the mtns. of NC and only get to the coast about once a year. Been fishing on the beach for a long time but never attempted going after larger species, usually happy with whiting, croakers, and small blues, etc.
I have a Penn 105c mated to a 10ft. Silstar MH rod. Using Powerpro 50#(12lb. dia.) with 40# shocker(albright knot) and 5oz. of lead I can consistently hit 75-80 yds. Is it possible to get that last 20-25 yds. with my "cheap" set-up?

p.s. to casters in the Asheville area: a great field for practice can be found at the Amboy Road riverside park. flat, grassed but frequently mowed and probably 200 yds. or better(as far as I can tell it isn't ticked off.)

Thanks, Pier and Surf for a great website!


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Eric , nothing wrong with hitting 300' . Although you will see some of us as 750' casters this is with specialized rods and reels . Day in day the average caster struggled to hit 75yards with bait .Any one who can put a bait out over 100 yards is a very good caster and 150 yards is an exceptional caster . Most of it boils down to learning a good technique and practice .


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Connman said:


> Eric , nothing wrong with hitting 300' . Although you will see some of us as 750' casters this is with specialized rods and reels . Day in day the average caster struggled to hit 75yards with bait .Any one who can put a bait out over 100 yards is a very good caster and 150 yards is an exceptional caster . Most of it boils down to learning a good technique and practice .


The type of bait used will also effect distance.A bunker head or steak will not travel as far as say a peeler crab knuckle,piece of squid or a sand/blood worm.
I am averaging about a 100+ yards with bunker and a country mile with the small stuff.

I am how ever using all casting reels(2 avets and 1 SLH 30...wit (2)Penn 525MAGS as back up and 11+ ft rods when feeshin.
I did however,with the guide of Hat80,lob bait within 25 yards of the surf in AI,to much success.

As Connman stated,with practice,comes technique,and with technique your boundless to increase your distance.


----------



## ericlr (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanks for the replies. I didn't mention that i have been using the overhead cast method. Haven't really tried the otg or pendulum yet. If I'm thinking that what I have been hitting is all I can get with my outfit and the overhand what should be my next move?

Eric


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

10' is a little on the short side to be pendulum caasting and really is not a cast that is needed on the beach much . Learn the OTG ,unitech and aerialized versions of each and you can cover 99% of your casting needs .


----------



## ericlr (Jun 22, 2004)

Is there a sizable difference in casting ability between a 10" vs. a 12" rod? I have been shopping for a 12 footer, and can't see myself using a 15"!
Tried a otg for the first time and sent 5 oz. of lead through the trees at 200mph! My shocker broke right at the albright. Thank God for the safe area I'm practicing in!

E


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*ericlr,*

PM,me.I got an offer you can't refuse!


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

i live in asheville, got everything from 7' to 15', PM me, you can throw them all if you want, none for sale, but you can get a feel for what that extra length does. now i just gotta find that 15'er.
charlie


----------



## ericlr (Jun 22, 2004)

Hey Charlie!

I think we have chatted on rdt in the past. Learned of your demo at ABTech after the fact, sorry I missed it.
Is there a casting club in WNC? If not we need one.
I don't use conventional reels simply because I get to the coast so seldom. I guess I should be fairly happy with my performance, considering my lack of experience and the equipment I'm using($60 total for reel and rod!)

Thanks for the offer, I'd like to meet you sometime.

E


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

ericlr said:


> Hey Charlie!
> 
> I think we have chatted on rdt in the past. Learned of your demo at ABTech after the fact, sorry I missed it.
> Is there a casting club in WNC? If not we need one.
> ...


Charlie,

Will he be your first recruit?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

From what I observed last weekend Charlie may well have a couple of recruits. Watched one guy go from 200' or so to 350-400' (casting baseballs) and another pass the 300' mark. There could soon be an entire Remidial West Chapter......

Tommy


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

> Learned of your demo at ABTech after the fact...


Oh fooey, I meant to go to that. I clean forgot  

CFT


----------



## ericlr (Jun 22, 2004)

HOO HAA!!!

Did it today...Same exact equipment, hit 335".

Still using overhand cast, just comfortable with it. It definitely pays to spend some time on the field. Can't wait to get my Diawa Emblem and Sealine X rod to see what difference quality equipment will make.
I will say though, I think the Powerpro line made a huge difference. Just have to stay away from the Hatteras diehards, they hate the stuff.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Good casting Ericlr. You are starting down a road of fun, frustration and addiction....lol

Set your sights on 400, then 500........ 

it only gets better

Tommy


----------

